# Hitchhiking in Mexico Day 1



## HitchTube (Jun 17, 2016)

from Laredo Texas


----------



## HitchTube (Jun 17, 2016)

Here is the playlist hitchhiking from Canada to Argentina
still on the road
gonna hitchhike across venezula


----------



## jaws (Jun 17, 2016)

Badass man, Monterey is chill!


----------



## HitchTube (Jun 19, 2016)

For me Mexico is much easier to hitchhike than the United States or Canada,
With a foreigner look in the United States, people seem scared
with a foreigner look in Mexico, people are curious


----------

